# TDA7053 con Audifonos



## papirrin (Jul 1, 2015)

Tengo un TDA7053 que quiero utilizar para amplificar una señal de audio para ser escuchada con Audifonos, lo quiero hacer porque el aparato "emite" una señal estereo muy debil que requiere ser amplificada....

entonces mi duda es: ¿se puede hacer lo que pongo en la imagen o tienen que estar independientes los parlantes?



en la parte derecha de la imagen pongo el diagrama  de la conexion tipico y lo interno del amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

No veo nada malo  debería andar , tiene una ganancia fija de 39 dB


----------



## papirrin (Jul 1, 2015)

Ok, lo armo y comento si se oye decente o si se quemo XD...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

La salida de parlantes sería independiente ya que es salida puente 

Si lo vas a referenciar a masa mejor probar con una sola , 12 y 16 + masa

Y la 13 con 9 y masa para otro auricular 

Alimentación máxima 18V . . .  metele 15 Vdc


----------



## papirrin (Jul 1, 2015)

¿Entendi bien?:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

Podés usarlo con uno o dos auriculares


----------



## J2C (Jul 1, 2015)

.

Ojo al piojo  !!!!


Tiene salida Puente, solo serian validos las conexiones típicas del post *#1* y *#6*.



 Cualquier otra alternativa la veo complicada y muy peligrosa.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 1, 2015)

Hola:

A mi parecer en el diagrama del post #1 no es valido ya que pone en corto dos salidas y en el #6  solo se escucharía media onda de la señal inyectada a la entrada; por lo tanto, yo buscaría respetar que como la salida es en puente (bridge) cada transductor (bocina o audífono) lleve sus respectivas conexiones...como queda muy claramente expresado en el Datasheet.

Así que, si la finalidad es utilizarlo con audifonos comerciales, tendrás que desarmarlos y ver la forma de separar los cables vinculados como tierra para separar electricamente cada transductor.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Jul 1, 2015)

Miborbolla

 Me refería a las conexiones típicas del post #1 iguales a las indicadas en el Datasheet de Philips que adjunto.


 En cuanto a las conexiones típicas del post #6 supongo que cada parlante/auricular de audífono debería llevar un capacitor electrolítico de bloqueo de continua.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-

 P.D.: si bien no había aclarado esto antes, conozco que Papirrin es un *EXPERTO* por lo forma que lo he visto comentar en otros thread's donde lo aun lo reclaman   !!!!.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 1, 2015)

Armado y probado XD...

arme el del post #6 porque me gusto eso de poner dos auriculares, aunque solo lo necesito por ahora de uno solo



lo probe con 12V y calienta el amplificador a todo volumen pero se escucha un poco mejor en calidad, baje el voltaje a 5V no calienta y se escucha bastante, bastante  bien, asi que lo dejare en 5V.

fue todo un exito el experimento y era justo lo que buscaba.

 por su colaboracion mil Gracias... y no esta demas decir que "seguimos" siendo unos genios


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 2, 2015)

Papirrin, si pones dos auriculares es que tienes cuatro orejas ?????????


----------



## papirrin (Jul 2, 2015)

> si pones dos auriculares es que tienes cuatro orejas ?????????



 No, es que son para unas terminales Xtenda que se oye muy bajo, y están en un cybercafe, por ahora solo lo usa una persona, pero con dos auriculares puede escuchar un acompañante. por eso va perfecto con dos.






Hice con un smartmovil y fuentes independiente (la del movil y la del amplificador).

Hay malas noticias amigos, no funciono con el Xtenda,  , lo puse en la misma fuente del PC y no se escuchó nada, puse los audífonos sin el amplificador en la terminal xtenda y si se oyen bajito como debe ser, cabe aclarar que esas Terminales Xtenda están diseñadas para bajo consumo y se requiere de un amplificador, normalmente unos parlantes de PC, separe la fuente del amplificador y del PC y tampoco se escuchó, se oye un ruido como si el amplificador la hiciera de Preamplificador.

Probé el amplificador con la fuente del PC y un móvil y se escucha perfecto, también lo probé con la misma fuente independiente y el móvil y también se escucha perfecto. También como dato, puse  unas bocinas de PC en la terminal y si amplifican bien, así que hay algo raro.


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 3, 2015)

¿Cuantos Ohms existen entre el comun de audio (negativo) del Xtensa y el negativo (tierra) de la Fuente de poder de la PC?

Alimenta con una batería de manera temporal al amplificador y ya nos cuentas.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 3, 2015)

Entre la tierra del pc y la xtenda hay  0.7 Ohms, alimente con una bateria de 9Volts y se escucha el audio como si estuviera a 10Km de lejos al maximo volumen. y con un tshi ti ti tshi, etc. me explico. como si la resistencia de 5K tumbara el voltaje de la terminal, no se algo asi. o le hiciera falta un capacitor para la continua, no se, no se.


----------



## miborbolla (Jul 3, 2015)

Pues los capacitores de continua a la entrada del amplificador podrían ser necesarios, y también para la salida, pues como se comento, al ser una configuración en puente no se este procesando (amplificando) como debe ser.

Y por que no pruebas conectando como sugiere el datasheet, prueba un solo canal para no tener que desmontar el audifono que usas y ver si ya escuchas "completa" la señal de audio.

Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 3, 2015)

Ok pruebo con un solo canal (como el datasheet) y comento.

Ahora estoy sacando el diagrama del amplificador que tiene los parlantes de PC que digo que si amplifica bien, pero utiliza un TDA2822 de 8 pines, para ver como están las entradas. en cuanto lo tenga lo subo.

Bueno, tampoco funciono como en el datasheet de echo no se escuchó ni como a 10Km, nada. Probé con el móvil y si se escucha perfecto, igual que como el del mensaje #6 (el de Dosme), así que supongo que va por el lado de la entrada...

Aquí esta el diagrama del amplificador TDA2822, supongo que podría replicarle la entrada ¿no?





No pues no tengo idea de porque no funciona, puse las resistencias tal cual esta el TDA2822 y también hice una prueba poniendo un potenciómetro de 100K y no funciona, supongo que no se puede el TDA7053 con los XTenda, porque con el móvil funciona de cualquier manera incluso con el potenciómetro de 100K.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2015)

Estuve viendo el manual de usuario de esos Xtenda y habla de usar parlantes amplificados, así que lo que estás haciendo esta bien. El problema que veo en el esquema del TDA2822 es que estas atenuando mas de 30 veces la señal de entrada al amplificador, con esas resistencias de 56K y 1K9. Reemplazá la resistencia de56K en serie con la entrada por un capacitor de 10uF y quitá la resistencia de 1K9. Así vas a desacoplar la CC y vas a mandar la señal de entrada sin atenuación... y probá de nuevo.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 9, 2015)

Si funcionó,  por ahí va....  

Ya amplifica bien, pero como que se oye un "Prrrrr" en determinados momentos como si se necesitara o aumentar la capacitancia del condensador o disminuirla, ¿por donde irá?

Ok ya funciono perfectisisisismo!!!!, nivel 10 en mi categoria de novato en audio XD

aqui el video del funcionamiento , si ven el video le bajan a sus parlantes porque creo se oye fuerte y chillón por los audífonos :






El error que tenía es que el TDA7053 que estaba utilizando era el de las pruebas y desgraciadamente falleció, lo cambié por uno nuevo y funcionó bien, un lamentable deceso pero sera sepultado con todos los honores 

Solo me falta probarlo con dos audífonos , bajé el valor de capacitor de 10uF a algo así como 1uF porque como que tarda en oirse cuando, carga el capacitor cuando se energiza el circuito, puse 1uF en lugar de 10uF y se escucha igual pero sin el retardo en el encendido, así que queda perfecto, también probé con los dos audífonos y va de maravilla. se escuchan en igual intensidad ambos. quizás lo único que se le podría agregar es un pote para atenuar un poco y no reventare los oídos a los escuchas, pero no  es necesario porque los audífonos tienen su pote así que le pueden regular a su gusto.

En resumen quedo de las mil maravillas el proyecto...

*Mil gracias a todos por sus aportes,* no se que seria de mi sin ustedes XD, un abrazo.


----------

